# Team Sky Team Strip



## yenrod (4 Jan 2010)

I reckon its lousy !

What do you think


----------



## Will1985 (4 Jan 2010)

For a moment there I thought that they had to resort to a bit of chippendale action to raise funds...

I agree the kit isn't great - firstly the black might clash with Cervelo who decided to go back to black in order to stand out, and secondly it is bland - Team Sky win worst kit in the peloton even before turning a pedal in anger.


----------



## zizou (5 Jan 2010)

looks just like the last t mobile one but in a different colour. which in turn looked like the old bianchi one i suppose.

quite like it, relatively plain and simple - not a classic but not awful either


----------



## Keith Oates (5 Jan 2010)

I think it's OK and as sizou said it's not inundated with to many logos and adverts.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dudi (5 Jan 2010)

Well... from a telly watching point of view - it's lousy.

But i'd be more likely to buy one of their tops than, say... the Blue & Orange Rabobank jersey. Purely because it's a lot more subtle, and I'd actually wear it outside myself without feeling like a lemon.

Perhaps they're going for the simpler jersey to try and boost replica sales. 
Like when the England shirt was designed to look good with jeans in an attempt to sell more.


----------



## gavintc (5 Jan 2010)

Keith Oates said:


> I think it's OK and as sizou said it's not inundated with to many logos and adverts.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yet, I suspect the gaps will fill in as money starts coming in from secondary sponsors. I see to remember Cavendish riding in a plainish High Road kit before Columbia and HTC jumped on the sponsors list. Admittedly, Sky seem to have a fair amount of money to run this campaign.


----------



## lukesdad (5 Jan 2010)

The palace Mounted police division ?


----------



## wafflycat (5 Jan 2010)

I like it. It's not too garish, it's a simple design and not a mish-mash of all sorts of clashing colours. It's why I also liked the Bianchi one that was just celeste with the central band, & why I like the Cervelo one, and the CSC ones... all fairly simple colour schemes.


----------



## cisamcgu (5 Jan 2010)

Wouldn't a black kit be much hotter in summer when the sun is blazing down ? or am I being dim ? (The second option is rather more likely


----------



## jimboalee (5 Jan 2010)

lukesdad said:


> The palace Mounted police division ?



Jaguar Cars.


----------



## BigSteev (5 Jan 2010)

cisamcgu said:


> Wouldn't a black kit be much hotter in summer when the sun is blazing down ? or am I being dim ? (The second option is rather more likely



Not dim at all - Cervelo used a white kit in the summer instead of their black one.


----------



## BigSteev (5 Jan 2010)

cisamcgu said:


> Wouldn't a black kit be much hotter in summer when the sun is blazing down ? or am I being dim ? (The second option is rather more likely



Not dim at all - Cervelo used a white kit in the summer instead of their black one.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2010)

Quite like it myself


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2010)

Quite like it myself


----------



## mike e (5 Jan 2010)

Another vote for the "naff" camp...

Question (possibly dim as well...)

Once launched does a team have to stick to the chosen strip or can it be changed / modified through the season?


----------



## mike e (5 Jan 2010)

Another vote for the "naff" camp...

Question (possibly dim as well...)

Once launched does a team have to stick to the chosen strip or can it be changed / modified through the season?


----------



## mr-marty-martin (5 Jan 2010)

have you seen the back they have a massive white patch down the backs of the kit. maybe for when the sun is shinning down i dont no


----------



## mr-marty-martin (5 Jan 2010)

have you seen the back they have a massive white patch down the backs of the kit. maybe for when the sun is shinning down i dont no


----------



## yenrod (5 Jan 2010)

They should do like Cervelo - change to a brighter version...for the summer !


----------



## yenrod (5 Jan 2010)

They should do like Cervelo - change to a brighter version...for the summer !


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2010)

High Road also started out with a black kit IIRC


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2010)

High Road also started out with a black kit IIRC


----------



## Happiness Stan (5 Jan 2010)

A bit meh


----------



## Happiness Stan (5 Jan 2010)

A bit meh


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jan 2010)

I like it the basic design. It is simple and classic. I am sure there will be a reverse version for the summer.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jan 2010)

I like it the basic design. It is simple and classic. I am sure there will be a reverse version for the summer.


----------



## Landslide (5 Jan 2010)

A siple design, but personally I find the colours utterly unappealing. Plus, [retro-grouch] I can't stand those curly-wurly Pinarellos.[/retro-grouch]


----------



## Landslide (5 Jan 2010)

A siple design, but personally I find the colours utterly unappealing. Plus, [retro-grouch] I can't stand those curly-wurly Pinarellos.[/retro-grouch]


----------



## Leadlegs (5 Jan 2010)

I think that the front view is nice and stylish and something that I'd be happy to wear, even though black kit doesn't particularly appeal to me. I don't like the white patch on the back at all so I won't be buying one of these jerseys, but I love the idea of the riders names down the side.

It will be interesting to see how this design develops over time. I wonder if it will keep it's clean looks or descend into garish logo overload.


----------



## Leadlegs (5 Jan 2010)

I think that the front view is nice and stylish and something that I'd be happy to wear, even though black kit doesn't particularly appeal to me. I don't like the white patch on the back at all so I won't be buying one of these jerseys, but I love the idea of the riders names down the side.

It will be interesting to see how this design develops over time. I wonder if it will keep it's clean looks or descend into garish logo overload.


----------



## Skip Madness (5 Jan 2010)

It is absolutely woeful, an abortion of a design. I've said it before and I'll say it again - black is *not* a good look! Caisse d'Epargne - crap. Silence-Lotto - crap. Cervélo black - crap. Cervélo white - good.


----------



## Skip Madness (5 Jan 2010)

It is absolutely woeful, an abortion of a design. I've said it before and I'll say it again - black is *not* a good look! Caisse d'Epargne - crap. Silence-Lotto - crap. Cervélo black - crap. Cervélo white - good.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jan 2010)

Skip Madness said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again - black is *not* a good look!



why not?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jan 2010)

Skip Madness said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again - black is *not* a good look!



why not?


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2010)

Skip Madness said:


> It is absolutely woeful, an abortion of a design. I've said it before and I'll say it again - black is *not* a good look! Caisse d'Epargne - crap. Silence-Lotto - crap. Cervélo black - crap. Cervélo white - good.



Most people seem to like the Caisse kit, including me. Remember Skip, it's a matter of taste!


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2010)

Skip Madness said:


> It is absolutely woeful, an abortion of a design. I've said it before and I'll say it again - black is *not* a good look! Caisse d'Epargne - crap. Silence-Lotto - crap. Cervélo black - crap. Cervélo white - good.



Most people seem to like the Caisse kit, including me. Remember Skip, it's a matter of taste!


----------



## darkstar (5 Jan 2010)

I think it's ok, not a classic but simple. Certainly not dreadful.


----------



## darkstar (5 Jan 2010)

I think it's ok, not a classic but simple. Certainly not dreadful.


----------



## lukesdad (5 Jan 2010)

Might look better with a touch of TDF yellow eh !


----------



## ridelikeapro (5 Jan 2010)

Yeah, let's hope they come up with something a bit funkier for the Summer. But what about those dreadful black socks. Black socks! Bah! Surely the first rule of cool in the sock department... white is right!!!!
More style suggestions and links:-
http://www.gregarios.co.uk/cycling-clubs/cycling-style.html


----------



## montage (5 Jan 2010)

I like it


----------



## yenrod (5 Jan 2010)

Leadlegs said:


> I don't like the white patch on the back at all so I won't be buying one of these jerseys, but I love the idea of the riders names down the side.


----------



## Skip Madness (5 Jan 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> why not?


It's just... it's just.. not! There's nothing wrong with wearing black with the right clothes, but it is uniformly horrid in cycling gear. I don't think I've ever seen a black kit I like. Maybe it's because I find the thought of the heat-absorbing effect someone mentioned earlier on quite suffocating (as someone who doesn't handle temperatures above about 26˚C very well).


rich p said:


> Most people seem to like the Caisse kit, including me. Remember Skip, it's a matter of taste!


I can't comprehend this statement and I won't respond to it.


----------



## Willo (6 Jan 2010)

I like it - nice and understated, black and blue works well together (although I am colour blind, so maybe am on dodgy ground there).


----------



## dodgy (6 Jan 2010)

I like it. And nothing wrong with black as a cycling strip if the weather is right.


----------



## rich p (6 Jan 2010)

Skip Madness said:


> I can't comprehend this statement and I won't respond to it.



It's just a me thing I suppose. I just get a little tired of some people on here stating opinions as if they're incontrovertable facts. Don't worry about it, it's not important.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jan 2010)

mike e said:


> Another vote for the "naff" camp...
> 
> Question (possibly dim as well...)
> 
> Once launched does a team have to stick to the chosen strip or can it be changed / modified through the season?



The sky's the limit mikee.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jan 2010)

Maybe they have reflective logos/ names down the side. It will be easy to see the Sky at night then.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jan 2010)

And. My favourite cycling jersey is black. Bit tatty now - looks like I got it from a skip...


----------



## mike e (6 Jan 2010)

More classics from Teef, starting 2010 as he left off last year...

At over 9,000 posts I'd hazard a guess that half of those posts were puns...


----------



## Skip Madness (6 Jan 2010)

rich p said:


> Skip Madness]I can said:
> 
> 
> > It's just a me thing I suppose. I just get a little tired of some people on here stating opinions as if they're incontrovertable facts. Don't worry about it, it's not important.
> ...


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jan 2010)

mike e said:


> More classics from Teef, starting 2010 as he left off last year...
> 
> At over 9,000 posts I'd hazard a guess that half of those posts were puns...



Now now mikee... Actually, I was thinking that there needs to be a 'return' by Floydy baby, discussion with Cervelo and contract with Rupert's lot.

That would read Landis é and Sky. Neat huh?

I'll go now...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jan 2010)

mike e said:


> At over 9,000 posts I'd hazard a guess that half of those posts were puns...



The rest were idle word play


----------



## NorthernSky (14 Jan 2010)

cisamcgu said:


> Wouldn't a black kit be much hotter in summer when the sun is blazing down ? or am I being dim ? (The second option is rather more likely



that was my first reaction too. most of the places these guys will be riding it will be hot, blue skys!

maybe they will have a white one with similar design for that (can they do that in fact? or are you stuck with whatever you first choose for a certain period?)


----------



## Happiness Stan (14 Jan 2010)

Black and blue rarely works as a colour combination.


----------



## davidg (14 Jan 2010)

tell that to Inter


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Jan 2010)

Happiness Stan said:


> Black and blue rarely works as a colour combination.



Says who? The colour police?


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jan 2010)

*give** over*....



Happiness Stan said:


> Black and blue rarely works as a colour combination.


----------



## marinyork (14 Jan 2010)

I am quite surprised the sky kit looks so poor to my eyes when the various sky kits last year didn't look too bad. It'll probably look a bit better in the summer when they aren't in tights and LS jerseys. The actual brochure SS jersey looks not as bad.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Jan 2010)

You'd better notify Shaun too as Black and Blue are the main colours here (with a dash of orange).


----------



## marinyork (14 Jan 2010)

I think you'll find there's a considerable quantity of white on the jerseys. The newer look shorts could reasonably be described as "black" though.


----------



## cyclecraig (12 Feb 2010)

Initially I liked it but after watching the TOQ this week I have to say the kit is lousy..

On the helicopter shots there riders just dont stand out to see where they are..

Not a fan of the liquigas kit either but theres no mistaking where there riders are!!

Cervelo's white kit is the undisputed champ in this category


----------



## zaid (19 Feb 2010)

I'm not sure about the team kit, but their bus is fantastic!
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/cycling/8496464.stm


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2010)

No expense spared which will also rub the other teams up the wrong way!


----------



## NorthernSky (19 Feb 2010)

i could live in there


----------



## aJohnson (20 Feb 2010)

Nice tour bus. Not a nice kit.

I prefer Saxo Banks kit.


----------

